# 75 gallon reef ready questions...



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

I am looking at a 75 gallon aquarium that is reef ready. The people said it has everything. Here is a pic:










They are asking $500. Is that a decent price for the aquarium and stand with "everything"? I am not sure what that includes but will find out and post. I know it has over 90lbs of live rock and 2-3:" of sand. They said it has a few critters too.

It is about 45 minutes away from me... any tips on transporting it?


Also... where I want to put it gets some sunlight... will that be a problem with algae? It isnt right by a window but has some windows on one wall and a sliding glass door on another. They arent right across from the tank or anything... but I was also considering another location where the tank would be facing the windows (about ten feet away( on one end.

This would be my first saltwater aquarium and I am excited and hopeful...


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

gat896 said:


> They are asking $500. Is that a decent price for the aquarium and stand with "everything"? I am not sure what that includes but will find out and post. I know it has over 90lbs of live rock and 2-3:" of sand. They said it has a few critters too.


PLEASE REPLY!

Ok... they said it has a 6 foot light... not sure what they meant by that. It has an Aqua Remora protein skimmer. No other filter. It has 1 powerhead, but they will throw in another one, and it currently has a coral banded shrimp that comes with it. It actually has 1-2" of live sand and substrate. It comes with a heater also.

What will I need besides what it has? Obviously... salt, a hydrometer... what else??
I have a pH, Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate test kit. What else will I need to test? 

Please answer the questions and any tips are really appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

what kind of 6 foot light? It should be T5 high output, should have a sump, protein skimmer, 2 good power heads, a return pump for the water to pump out of the sump to the DT, heater. From what I can tell it looks ok. Remora are ok skimmers. Those lights look like T5HO. Plenty of live rock lol. Does it have any pests like flatworms? Good luck!


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

Levi said:


> what kind of 6 foot light? It should be T5 high output, should have a sump, protein skimmer, 2 good power heads, a return pump for the water to pump out of the sump to the DT, heater. From what I can tell it looks ok. Remora are ok skimmers. Those lights look like T5HO. Plenty of live rock lol. Does it have any pests like flatworms? Good luck!


What is the sump for? Because it is a HOB skimmer.


----------



## gat896 (May 28, 2011)

It is T5 lighting. 

What will I need as a first time reef aquarium owner. Small things I might overlook.

It is kind of hard to get a reply on here...


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

looks like you have what you need. the skimmer is a plus, live rock can be expensive as well as the live sand. when you transport it, get bunch of buckets with lids and put the live rock with water in them. You'll need calcium, magnesium, kh, nitrate, and phosphate test kits. Make sure there is a heater and set it to 78 deg. F. If you put it in sunlight, you may have cyano or diatom blooms but if you keep your nitrates and phosphates at or near zero, it wont be much of an issue. You'll need about 1400 gph of flow in the tank so make sure the powerheads provide that much. if you want to keep high end corals, you'll need about 400 watts of t5 lighting. if you want fish only, then maybe around 100 watts. Get a clear HOB filter and take out the filter materials and replace it with chaetomorpha macro algae to help scrub out the nitrates and phosphates... also, get a mesh to keep the chaeto below the surface of the water, i noticed it dies off if its at the surface. You'll more than likely have to supplement/replace your kh and calcium so be sure to get some calium and sodium bicarbonate to add when needed. A reef supplement (if you have corals) will help if you decide you dont want to do water changes every week. 
hope this helps!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

gat896 said:


> What is the sump for? Because it is a HOB skimmer.


Reef ready means that the tank is drilled to have a filtration system under the tank.


----------

